# Optoma HD29Darbee Projector - weird artefact top middle of image



## mcollins1290 (8 mo ago)

Hi All,



I have a Optoma HD29Darbee Projector and would really appreciate a bit of help trying to pinpoint this weird artefact (hard to describe, almost like some fuzz or a wire hanging down or something?) that appears in the top center of the projected image noticeable when using the Test Pattern function and scrolling through until it says "Full White":


































This only started appearing after I did a deep clean of the projector. I was very careful, followed lots of YouTube videos and wore Nitrile gloves the whole time when handling the projection assembly. I did not touch the light tunnel, I only cleaned the DMD chip, mirrors and lenses with a microfiber cloth. I have taken it apart and put it back together several times and have been unable to figure out what could be causing this display anomaly.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

When you move the projector left-right, does the artifact move with the projector? If yes, you left something behind in the projector... a water spot or blob of dust probably. If the artifact is on the top of the screen, it will be at the bottom of the lens or other optical path component. If the artifact does NOT move with the projector, something has rubbed the paint you are using for projection causing a loss of reflectance in that area. Repainting that area MAY solve the issue, but it COULD leave a visible dividing line around the edges of the repainted part. So if repainting and feathering the edges of the repainted area leaves anything visible in the screen paint, you may have to repaint the entire screen area.


----------



## mcollins1290 (8 mo ago)

Thank you Da Wiz, I ended up finding it, it was a bit of fluff and hair that worked its way into the optica. No idea how i didn't notice it before. Thank you so much for your feedback.


----------

